# Running with your GSD



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

This might be in the wrong forum so if it needs to be moved, feel free. For those of you that run with your GSD's, how do you do it? I mean, do you let them run out front or to the side of you. Jerry Lee was approved by his physical therapist to run up to 3 miles with me. Of course, when I run, he is slowly trotting besides me  I would also like your suggestions on what is the best hands free leash I can use. Thanks.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Mine run slightly infront or right next to me. I hold the leash.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi, I run with my dog all the time and he actually seems to really like it. First off, he has a good foundation of not pulling at all on walks. This translates well with running. Over the course of running, he learned 'right', 'left', and he knows 'whoa' from hiking. He and I have developed a natural rhythm, as you will too if you are consistent enough. 

As for leashes, I use a nice lighter good quality leather leash that is braided at both ends. I would never use a hands-free leash with a big dog. If something were to happen, I don't need to go down and get hurt. I have moose and deer and turkeys, etc, all of which he has learned to ignore, but I still prefer to have it in my hand. If it's icy, they can slip, or I can slip. He is still a dog, and something may spark a reaction that never has before. Or a human may cause an issue-- or a dog running out. IMHO I think it's a terrible idea to run with a leash attached to any part of me. This way, if something happens, I can drop the leash. 

Good luck, make sure the dog enjoys the runs. Build up slowly. Check paws and watch for heat stress. My dog can run up to 10 miles without water, but not in the heat of summer, really. Depends on how long it takes you to run it.


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. I'll just hold the leash since we already almost had an incident when Jerry Lee saw a kid kick a soccer ball and tried to go after it.  We would probably never be out more than 40 minutes max and only in cool weather. Our max time out so far has been 20 minutes. He is getting better about not cutting in front of me and trying to pee on everything. He seems like he enjoys it. I hope he does.


----------



## HOBY (Aug 12, 2013)

Well put RocketDog. I also use a light [1/2" wide x 6"] leash and I hold the leash.
I can only add the same to RD's comments about stress. Go slow, always check paws. If your dog wants to rest while you are trying to figure out endurance, let him, he will be back in a few moments. I also swim [close to shore] with Hoby, when I tread water he swims around me in a circle. When all is said and done and he is not done I offer a ball or disc for some finishing last sprints. Have fun.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Can I ask a stupid question? Is he seeing a physical therapist for a reason? 

Most adult GSD can handle a 3 Mile run with zero buildup and conditioning. It's a non issue. Unless they have been severely neglected. 

Just wondering if your boy had an injury or issue that could be a concern.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

My gal never "runs" beside me while I ride the bike....I am rather impressed how fast they can move without ever going into a "run".

GSDs are trotters and if their structure is proper they can trot faster than most humans can run for most any distance.

I require that my dog trots off to my left side...loose leash equal with my legs...I guess I feel it is somewhat important to keep track of the position of my shepherd at this gait as it gives me better control if a situation should arise.


SuperG


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Not a stupid question at all. He has elbow dysplasia and gets acupuncture, laser therapy and water treadmill for it and is also getting Adequan shots. We also just started working on the big peanut. She (the vet) said he should have no problem going 3 miles. His hips are good. So what exactly should I be checking his paws for? 



gsdsar said:


> Can I ask a stupid question? Is he seeing a physical therapist for a reason?
> 
> Most adult GSD can handle a 3 Mile run with zero buildup and conditioning. It's a non issue. Unless they have been severely neglected.
> 
> Just wondering if your boy had an injury or issue that could be a concern.


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

I usually run with friends so Lola is always to my left side in a non formal heel. Occasionally I'll let her run out in front but if it's only just me and her. She also knows left and right which is a huge help when running so I don't have to break pace.


----------



## HOBY (Aug 12, 2013)

kbella999 said:


> So what exactly should I be checking his paws for?


Always check the pads for damage, nails for splits and in between the toes for debris while breaking in your dog to run. They sweat through their paws. Consider when possible running your dog on a soft surface at the beginning. Tuff paw pads will develop. Also, in the winter, even though ice is dangerous, ice with air in it is real bad as this type of ice can cut a pad like a knife. Happy Trails


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Ouch! Jerry Lee has really soft paw pads right now. I will check them every time. Thanks for everyone's great advice. 



HOBY said:


> Always check the pads for damage, nails for splits and in between the toes for debris while breaking in your dog to run. They sweat through their paws. Consider when possible running your dog on a soft surface at the beginning. Tuff paw pads will develop. Also, in the winter, even though ice is dangerous, ice with air in it is real bad as this type of ice can cut a pad like a knife. Happy Trails


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

When Titan and I run he is to my right and might be slightly ahead or right next to me. I run with a cross body leash. I got it in Germany.. I am at work and most sites are blocked so it's hard to show you what I mean if you don't already know. It has a clip on either end and additional loops to create whatever size you need. 

Anyways, some don't like their dog attached to them without a way to get loos if they decided to take off.. because Titan is so well behaved on leash I have no reason to worry about that. I love it.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

LOL it's not about being 'well-behaved'. It's about physics. Also about subtle hand guides, about being in control in case something else is coming at you (car, maybe?), weather? Unless you're a fair weather runner. 

But what do I know, I've only been running with dogs for 25 years.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

I run with Puppy. 
She runs slightly ahead of me, and knows to switch sides in response to leash pressure and verbal cue. 
I tried a waist leash, but don't like how it feels. I usually run with a biothane leash gripped in my hands. 
You can try head halter if they pull. I would avoid front clip harness. This rubbed Puppy's armpits into raw sores.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

My son runs bout 5 miles a day with Gus. Gus is on his 6' leather lead and most definately not attached to his body in any way. He runs on the left beside him, no different from the heel that is expected on a walks.
Blachhhhh I really dislike head halters.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

RocketDog said:


> LOL it's not about being 'well-behaved'. It's about physics. Also about subtle hand guides, about being in control in case something else is coming at you (car, maybe?), weather? Unless you're a fair weather runner.
> 
> But what do I know, I've only been running with dogs for 25 years.


Ha! Yes, physics do play a slight role  but for me it works. I have never ran with a leash in my hand, not been running as long as you, since that's my whole life span.. but it works for us. It isn't about just him being behaved but me also be vigilant and knowing my surrounding and what's coming vs not. Titan has learned that while we run, he is to just concentrate on that, he doesn't have the chance to do much else.. walking on the other hand, I have the leash in my hand because there are more opportunities and our walks are less strict, if that makes sense. (sounds backwards to some) 

Anywho, I think it's what works for the person. A well-behaved dog as in a trained dog (if you've trained them that way) will not try to chase random things running across the road or at you or try to take off after a person, dog, bike, truck, etc. because they know better because you have trained them that is not ok and while you are running they are not allowed to do much else. if that makes sense.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Of course it does. FWIW I don't even 'need' a leash while running for Rocket, and he doesn't wear one at home in the yard or while backpacking/hiking-- unless required by law. There is a leash law in my county so he wears one, plain and simple. Once, his collar clip lost a rivet and became useless, so we had no choice but to run home without a leash. He of course was fine. 

But someday, you might discover why it's not a great idea. I hope you/he only get bruised or scuffed during it.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

My old trainer from many years ago always told me "a dog is a dog and therefore will never be 100% ...100% of the time regardless of training"

When you let your guard down is when they go after that squirrel.


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

I always have a leash on Lola unless we are doing some trail running and no one is around. Usually those runs are a little more stop and go type. 

I'm starting my 3rd marathon training schedule in December and hope to have Lola train with me (until we get in higher mileage). 
I'm curious how far everyone runs with their pups? She has been doing between 3-5 miles easily (usually around an 8:30/9 pace).


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Interesting question. I just started with my dog so right now we are only going about 1 to 1.5 miles and at 10-12 minute mile. I plan on running a 5K race with him. They have several in my area that allow dogs. 



stmcfred said:


> I always have a leash on Lola unless we are doing some trail running and no one is around. Usually those runs are a little more stop and go type.
> 
> I'm starting my 3rd marathon training schedule in December and hope to have Lola train with me (until we get in higher mileage).
> I'm curious how far everyone runs with their pups? She has been doing between 3-5 miles easily (usually around an 8:30/9 pace).


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Saphire said:


> My son runs bout 5 miles a day with Gus. Gus is on his 6' leather lead and most definately not attached to his body in any way. He runs on the left beside him, no different from the heel that is expected on a walks.
> Blachhhhh I really dislike head halters.


To Each their own. When I need a tool I use a k9bridle which I like more than traditional head harnesses. Prong is not a good tool for us.


----------

